# Old Service Entrance



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice. And it might be Aspestos. 
Here is a 1936 GE starter that worked until I cut it out awhile ago. Aspestos arc shields also. Had it tested and they were to bag it as hazmat. But never did as I saw it still hanging the other day.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> Nice. And it might be Aspestos.
> Here is a 1936 GE starter that worked until I cut it out awhile ago. Aspestos arc shields also. Had it tested and they were to bag it as hazmat. But never did as I saw it still hanging the other day.


 Yeah, we have an original line of GE switchgear from 1946 and all the arc shielding in the breakers is good ol' asbestos. I get to figure out what the hell to do with the breakers when we demo it. 

-John


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Nifty stuff, must be circa 1890- 1901 . I gather you'll be doing a complete rewiring of the structure as well as the service.


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

In your last picture it looks like wood molding running between the fuse blocks.

I have some old books that show concealed surface wiring in special wood trim with notches for the wires. (both crown molding and flat wood trim (think wood wiremold)

If that is what you have, I would love to get a piece of it for a antique light plant display that I am always adding to.

BTW the books I mention are on how to wire a existing house for a farm light plant (generator) 

Frank


----------



## wayne g (Nov 28, 2010)

Looks like Washingtons house thats cherry wood.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Original fuses? still operating overhead pendants and a Wilcox radio?


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

fdew said:


> In your last picture it looks like wood molding running between the fuse blocks.
> 
> I have some old books that show concealed surface wiring in special wood trim with notches for the wires. (both crown molding and flat wood trim (think wood wiremold)
> 
> ...



When I go back I'll ask the owner. We did a clean up here, most of the wiring was "updated" some time ago. Lot's of active K+T though here. Couldn't be talked into a complete re wire but we did some minor repairs to the K+T when the plumber complained he got shocked off the gas pipe"new"... Could be that he sawzalled the K+T thinking it was dead and the pipe was touching it.

Tom


----------

